# Got Two New Rescues This Weekend



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Really nice horses - They will be gone in no time. I especially like Jericho - He looks like he would make a very handy, versatile horse.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry the files are so big, photobucket didn't resize them right: 
*Nikki, Can you see the water coming out of his mouth? haha*









*Jericho Rolling*


















*Pretty Nikki*









*Jericho has such a regal face*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Really nice horses - They will be gone in no time. I especially like Jericho - He looks like he would make a very handy, versatile horse.


Yes, they will both make great horses!


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice horses


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Gorgeous horses!!! love their color and how much they look like each other


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooooohhhh send them to Australia please?!?!!?!?!?!?!?
They're beautiful


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

I love this!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

Glad to see you helping while they are still healthy.


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

I mean they look good in the pics, so I assume they are in good health. Is my assumption correct, and they are healthy?


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Aww there such cutie pies!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

shaker said:


> I mean they look good in the pics, so I assume they are in good health. Is my assumption correct, and they are healthy?


 Yes they are in great health! We wanted to help them out before they started losing weight. 

*Huge Update!*
*THEY GOT ADOPTED TODAY!*
Both of them we're adopted out to White Stallion Ranch, a huge ranch/resort in Tucson, and they will be used as a driving pair! It was sad to see them go but I can't wait to go visit them. 

In other news we will be getting two new ones from the same lady!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oh wow!!!!!! that great! 
congrats!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you! 
It was a sad but happy moment knowing their going to a good home and that we're getting two more!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah and they got to go together!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow congrats! I hope the next two are as sweet as the last two!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

They are beautiful. They look very comfortable in their new home.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oops I just saw they got adopted! That is amazing they got adopted together!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Good to hear they were adopted, they were a gorgeous pair! Love the black nose and shading around the eyes on a palomino, I've never seen that before. Makes me want one!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We were so happy that we're adopted out fast adn together! They are inseperiable. 
I can't wait to go visit them when they've been trained for driving. They are going to make quit a pair! 
We measured them today before they left anf found out that Jericho is 17 hands and Nikki is 16.2 hands! can you imagine how big they will be when they're older? Their only 3 now!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

OMG they are beautiful!!! You should have no issues rehoming these two...atleast they are still in decent condition that's always half the battle


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> OMG they are beautiful!!! You should have no issues rehoming these two...atleast they are still in decent condition that's always half the battle


Thanks for the good wishes! They actaully got adopted today! ^^


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous! I could hardly tell the two apart until I did some intense squinting... hahahah I'm glad to hear they got adopted out today.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

They are beautiful and they look huge. Gorgeous boys


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow they're -beautiful-!! Awesome that they got add adopted together, they seem to love each other.
I also love the palominos with the black skin showing around the eyes, nose, are they just classed as normal palominos?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have to repeat what a previous posted said, how absolutely fantastic it is to see people being able to step in and help these animals BEFORE the situation was desperate. Enormous kudos to you guys. So happy they found a good home, and get to stay together!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Theyre both gorgeous and I'd just liek to point out the sky in the background of the rearing up picture. It's amazing!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw gorgeous horses! it's interesting how much alike they are eh. Good luck with the placements.


----------

